# משוויצים בתמונות וזוכים ביום צילום



## הנהלת הפורומים (6/6/12)

משוויצים בתמונות וזוכים ביום צילום
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תמיד אומרים לכם שאתם ממש יפים ביחד, שאתם פשוט זוג מושלם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




את השלב של "בקרוב אצלכם..." כבר עברתם, הכנתם רשימה - יש תאריך, יש אולם, השמלה במדידות אחרונות, ההזמנות בדרך וההתרגשות בשיאה... אבל מה עם צלם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*השוויצו בתמונה הכי-הכי שלכם כזוג* - ואולי תזכו ביום צילום מיוחד ומקצועי לתיעוד הרגעים היפים שלכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* אז מה עליכם לעשות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*










 החל מעכשיו ועד ה-13.6 בשעה 12:00 שתפו אותנו *בתמונה הכי אופיינית לכם כזוג* -





 ניתן להעלות רק תמונה אחת שלכם (אפשר גם קולאז' המורכב ממספר תמונות)





 רשמו בקצרה מדוע זו התמונה שהכי מאפיינת אתכם כזוג






 מתוך כלל התמונות אנחנו נבחר בזוג אחד ויחיד והם יזכו ב-
*





 יום צילום שיתבצע על ידי צלם מקצועי של OLYMPUS, לסדרת תמונות מקדימות לזוג הטרי בטרם יום החתונה*










 בנוסף, בין ה-13-15.6 תוזמנו להצביע לזוג שאת תמונתו וסיפורו הכי אהבתם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אנחנו נספור את הקולות שלכם והתמונה שתבחר תזכה בתואר "חביבת הקהל" והזוג יקבל פרס -



* מצלמה OLYMPUS SP-600*





יוצאים לדרך - בהצלחה לכולם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*





 אנא עיינו בתקנון התחרות לפרטים נוספים ולכללי התחרות המלאים:*




http://www.tapuz.co.il/blog/net/ViewEntry.aspx?EntryId=2331101




* פרטים נוספים על אלודה*




קבוצת אלודה היא יבואנית מותגי הצילום המובילים, בימים אלה היא משיקה את קולקציית מצלמות OLYMPUS החדשה, הבולטת במצלמות ייעודיות המותאמות לטיולים, לספורט אקסטרים, לצילומי תקריב ועוד.





 התמונות הנבחרות אשר ישתתפו בתחרות יעלו לעמוד הפייסבוק של קבוצת אלודה - http://www.aloda.co.il


----------



## קבוק בוטן (7/6/12)

היום שבו עשינו את הצעד 
במהלך הטיול שלנו בדרום אפריקה הגענו לגשר הבלוקרנס, זוכה שיא גינס לקפיצת הבאנג'י הגבוהה בעולם (216 מטר!)
באופן די ספונטני ובלי שהיה לנו זמן להתכונן נפשית - החלטנו להירשם לקפיצה.

אז אמנם את הקפיצה עצמה עשינו בנפרד, אבל ההתרגשות הרבה ותחושת האדרנלין שנשארה אצל שנינו גם הרבה אח"כ, הם אלה שגרמו לזה להרגיש כמו הפעילות הכי זוגית שיש... וגם הכי משוגעת. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אגב, ערב לפני הקפיצה יצאנו לארוחה חגיגית במסעדה ושם שאלתי את השאלה (כן כן, אני) - הצעתי לו להתחתן. 
ולמה לא שאלתי תוך כדי קפיצה? פשוט מאוד, פחדתי שאתבלבל במילים מרוב התרגשות (ובכל מקרה לא היו שומעים שם כלום, היה רעש ממש חזק).

זוהי אם כך ה"תמונה הכי אופיינית לכם כזוג" - חיים על הקצה!


----------



## marcus10 (13/6/12)




----------



## QueenBabar (14/6/12)




----------



## יעל מההרים (16/6/12)

|כן


----------



## דבר המנחוס (7/6/12)

ואוו זה החלום שלי 
מהרגע שהחלטנו להתחתן אני אומר לאישתי לעתיד-
יש לי רעיון שובר מוסכמות, חשיבה מחוץ לקופסא:
למה לא להוריד את המתח של והלו"ז הצפוף של יום החתונה ולבצע את הצילומים ביום אחר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









זו התמונה שהכי מאפיינת אותנו כי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שנינו שטותניקים ואוהבים להצטלם בפוזות מצחיקות ומה יותר כיף מלשים אביזרים,
התמונה בכלל לא צולמה בפורים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



זו תמונה שצולמה כמה ימים אחרי הצעתי, אחרי 5 שנות חברות ואנחנו עומדים להתחתן עוד שלושה חודשים.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



התמונה הזאת מעבירה את זה הכי טוב לדעתי וזה חלק גדול ממה שאנחנו אוהבים אחד בשני.


----------



## The Countess (14/6/12)




----------



## karnikova1 (8/6/12)

הזוג הכי הכי אחי  
אז למה אנחנו ולא אתם?!

אני לא מאלה שמצטטים קלישאות  אבל את המשפטים הבאים הייתי חייבת להפיץ ומבחינתי הם אלו שמשתקפים מכל תמונה ותמונה שלנו בקולאז' ומצוטטים מזיכרונה של חברה שאיבדה את אביה בגיל 18 
וזאת תורתו שלו ותורתנו שלנו כזוג :
"האיש שהאמין שאהבה זה הכי הכי, שהומור זה קרש ההצלה שלנו וכישרון זה משהו שניתן לך רק כדי שאחרים יהנו ממנו.
האיש הזה ידע שצריך לקום בבוקר ולעשות רק מה שאוהבים.
וששום עושר בעולם לא יכול לעשות אותך מאושר מספיק אם לא תדע למצוא את האושר בתוכך.
האיש היפה הזה, אבא שלי".(אתי אלבכרי)
אני מאמינה בחיים האלו שניתנו לנו ובהזדמנות חד פעמית לטרוף אותם כאילו אין מחר...
את האמונה שלי אני מעבירה לבן זוגי ויחד אל מול כל כוחות הטבע אנחנו כח בלתי מנוצח!


----------



## Sweet Fantasy (8/6/12)

לכל אלו שמעלים תמונה לא שלהם - 
אני מקווה שזה באישור שלהם, ובהנחה שאותו זוג מסכמים שתזכו בשמם..
????


----------



## diannas82 (9/6/12)

מסכימה מאוד... 
אני חושבת שחשוב מאוד לאשר או לפחות ליידע את הזוג....זה יוצר אי נעימות...


----------



## uriler (8/6/12)

ללא מילים 
התמונה צולמה לפני כשנתיים, אחרי תקופה קשה שעברנו כזוג בעקבות רצף של בעיות בריאותיות. התמונה צולמה בחתונה של חברים (הראשונה בה היינו אחרי התקופה הקשה), הרבה לפני שדיברנו על חתונה - אבל המבטים שלנו בתמונה אומרים זאת מבלי לדבר...
שנה וחצי לאחר מכן התארסנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שתי הערות: 
1. ארוסתי כותבת כאן ביוזר אחר אולם את החשיפה המלאה נשאיר להמשך (בקרדיטים כמובן...).
2. העיבוד היחיד שהתמונה עברה הוא טשטוש המסגרת. הצבעים הם תוצאה של התאורה באולם, שמאוד התאימה לאותו הרגע.


----------



## reafter (13/6/12)

חמודים!


----------



## mta194 (13/6/12)

Like


----------



## mychee (13/6/12)

like like!


----------



## miti 84 (13/6/12)

ברור!


----------



## FisTiki (13/6/12)

מהממים אתם!


----------



## blackhole sun1 (13/6/12)




----------



## ט ל פ ו ק ס (14/6/12)

פשוט פוסטר


----------



## כבר לא טינקרבל (14/6/12)




----------



## benler (14/6/12)




----------



## strudelit (15/6/12)




----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (15/6/12)




----------



## broken but works (15/6/12)




----------



## TAMAR THE SUPER GIRL (8/6/12)

תמונה יום אחרי ההצעה... 
אחד הסופי שבוע המאושרים בחיינו,
היינו בפריז, היה מדהים, רומנטי, מרגש, ומלא רגשות...
ומשם אנחנו בדרך לחופה....


----------



## TAMAR THE SUPER GIRL (8/6/12)

ועם התמונה...


----------



## Princess Lotta (14/6/12)

אני בעדכם


----------



## אלונה עילם (17/6/12)




----------



## ZIV E (9/6/12)

זיו וניקול
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ניקול ואני הכרנו במרוקו...הסבר קצר:
הייתי בטיול שורשים עם משפחתי במרוקו.
לאחר חזרתי מהטיול נכנסתי לאתר הכרויות ופרסמתי תמונה שלי מהטיול עם הכיתוב "מרוקו אני אוהב אותך"
למחרת קיבלתי הודעה מניקול "קנית אותי עם המשפט הזה..אני מאוד אוהבת את מרוקו והחלום שלי הוא לבקר בה ולעשות גם טיול שורשים"
מאז אנו יחד 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 וניקול עשתה את טיול השורשים במרוקו.
התמונה שצרפתי היא מהחינה המרוקאית המסרותית שנערכה לנו בשבוע שעבר.
ואוטוטו החתונה


----------



## אורחת510 (14/6/12)

מקסימים


----------



## נועיק (9/6/12)

כן זוג, לא חתונה (כן מצלמה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) 
יום הולדת 50 שלי, ישבנו מחובקים והבן צילם.
היד שלו על הרגל שלי?
היד שלו על הבטן שלי?
פתאום גילינו שגם הידיים שלנו דומות...
שיקוף של הסימביוזה שיש לנו בזוגיות.


----------



## עינבלית (15/6/12)

מזל טוב ליומולדת 
אוהבת את הצילום


----------



## נועיק (15/6/12)

תודה


----------



## edens song (16/6/12)

מקסימים!


----------



## etinka10 (9/6/12)

טוב, גם אני יותר לכיוון המצלמה 
אנחנו נשואים כבר עשר שנים ברוך ה' 
בתמונה הזו: אני ובעלי והבן הבכור שלנו שהוא כבר בן שש, 
יש לי גם פשוש בן שנתים וחצי
אנחנו זוג שכמובן רב על כל דבר, אבל בסופו של דבר מנסים כמה שיותר להנות מהחיים
ללכת לכל מיני מקומות ובילויים עם הילדים ובלי הילדים כדי להוסיף פלפל לחיים....
אני בעיקר גוררת את המשפחה לכיוון הבריכות, פארקי מים, וים הרבה ים
בעלי יותר לכיוון הקולנוע סרטים, שזה גם כייף !!!


----------



## etinka10 (9/6/12)

אופס הנה התמונה


----------



## tamari101 (14/6/12)




----------



## mirial251 (14/6/12)




----------



## what is up (14/6/12)

אתי בהצלחה
אשמח גם לעזרה בתחרות


----------



## ברני בסגול (14/6/12)




----------



## inbarush19 (15/6/12)




----------



## tamari101 (9/6/12)

הנה אבא צילם את אמא בפורים 
תצביעו לי, אני רוצה מצלמה חדשה לאבא
הוא כל הזמן מצלם את אמא שלי והם עושים מלא שטויות
כן , יש אישור מהם, מה נראה לכם חחחח


----------



## tamari101 (9/6/12)

רגע, הנה התמונה


----------



## liranzamsh (10/6/12)

התמונה הכי הכי שלנו 
זו תמונה שמאפיינת אותנו כזוג כי היא צולמה בברצלונה (בטיול הכי כייפי שהיה לנו), ועשינו לנו מנהג לטוס לחו"ל פעם בשנה.
עד כה אנחנו עומדים בזה יפה...


----------



## elham (10/6/12)

זו התמונה שלנו 
התמונה הזו צולמה בספונטניות בפיקניק משפחתי שערכנו ובגלל זה היא מיוחדת בעיניי.
אנחנו לא מצטלמים טוב כזוג כשאנחנו מודעים למצלמה וזה רגע חטוף שקרובת משפחה הצליחה לתפוס ולפי דעתי הוא מבטא את האושר והאהבה ששוררים ביננו.
זה מה שבאמת מבטא אותנו כזוג, אושר ואהבה עצומה שמתפרצת.
לקח לנו הרבה זמן למצוא האחד את השני אבל זה בהחלט היה שווה


----------



## piloni86 (10/6/12)

התמונה שממחישה הכל 
אני מצרפת את התמונה הכי אהובה עלינו. 
אני מאוד מתחברת לתמונה כי היא משקפת עבורי את מהות הבן זוג בשבילי.
בעלי הוא אדם שאני יכולה לסמוך עליו. הוא תמיד שם כדי לתמוך ולהגן עלי.
כשראיתי את התמונות, נעצרתי על התמונה הזו והייתה לי מעין רגע של תובנה, שהנה הגעתי לנחלה המיועדת.
חיי התמלאו באושר ושמחה על כך שמצאתי את האחד שלי


----------



## piloni86 (10/6/12)

מעלה שוב


----------



## karinapel (11/6/12)

מהמם! 
אהבתי גם את התמונה וגם את מה שכתבת!
שיהיה לכם המשך כיפי ומוצלח!


----------



## piloni86 (11/6/12)

תודה


----------



## ילנה פורטנוב (13/6/12)




----------



## קרטמן השמן (11/6/12)

תמונה נוסטלגית עם הרבה משמעות 
זו תמונה שנלקחה לפני שהיינו ביחד ויש מאחוריה באמת סיפור מדהים!!
לפני כשנתיים חבר משותף צילם אותנו (זו הפעם הראשונה שנפגשנו) במסיבת אוזניות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בחיפה.
מאז, יצא ולא נפגשנו, אך רצה הגורל וכעבור שנתיים נפגשנו די במקרה, התחברנו זה לזו ורקמנו זוגיות מדהימה!
לפני כמה זמן החבר המשותף העלה כמה תמונות נוסטלגיות לפייסבוק וזו היתה ביניהן!!!!
כל-כך התרגשנו (מבחינתי ממש בדמעות) לראות את התמונה הזו, שהחלטנו שהיא תהייה על ההזמנה לחתונה שלנו שעתידה להתקיים בקיץ הקרוב!!
מבחינתי (וגם מבחינתו) זו תמונה שיש לה טונות של ערך מוסף ובכל מקרה שמחתי לשתף!!!
בהצלחה לכולם ומזל טוב !!!


----------



## magoo (13/6/12)




----------



## Itai S (13/6/12)




----------



## דבר המנחוס (14/6/12)




----------



## 135791 (14/6/12)




----------



## כלה עתידית1 (14/6/12)




----------



## nm147 (14/6/12)




----------



## נענע חינם (14/6/12)




----------



## יפה ושמנה זה מה יש (14/6/12)




----------



## קiקילידה (15/6/12)




----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (15/6/12)

הסיפור מאחורי התמונה עושה אותה כל כך עמוקה!


----------



## 2PAC4EVER (15/6/12)




----------



## moty400 (15/6/12)




----------



## The Bugi (15/6/12)

מגיע לכם לזכות!


----------



## danellushi (15/6/12)

בהצלחה!!!


----------



## amitgold (15/6/12)

מזל טוב!!


----------



## צויקה האדום (15/6/12)




----------



## צויקה האדום (15/6/12)




----------



## h i l a d i (16/6/12)




----------



## shirabeat (16/6/12)




----------



## Sagi123 (16/6/12)




----------



## ren12 (16/6/12)




----------



## babywishing (16/6/12)




----------



## Kiril rc (16/6/12)

ממש התרגשתי


----------



## מלכת הלבבות 8 (16/6/12)




----------



## Sigali (16/6/12)




----------



## kkarinn (16/6/12)




----------



## רונית של סי (16/6/12)




----------



## incognito28 (16/6/12)




----------



## wild orchid (16/6/12)

לא יפה לרמות! 
גועל נפש!
חבל שאתם לא מסוגלים לשחק הוגן. מילא החתן עושה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לניק של הכלה שלו אבל ללכת ולהתחנן בפורומים שונים שיעשו לכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 כדי לנצח זה כבר עובר כל גבול הטעם הטוב. לא רק שזה לא משחק הוגן, זו רמאות מהסוג הנמוך וזה פשוט פטאתי. 


פורום סקס
פורום סטוצים ומפגשים אחרים- ההודעה שלכם נמחקה על ידי המנהלת
פורום בינו לבינה

מי יודע כמה בכמה ניקים הצבעתם לעצמכם ובעוד כמה פורומים פרסמת את את התחנונים שלכם.

מאוד לא יפה!


----------



## קרטמן השמן (16/6/12)

חבל שאת לא יודעת להפסיד בכבוד, 
ופרסום בפורומים אחרים אינה אסורה בתקנון, כמו שכשביקשת מחבריך להצביע לא אסור בתקנון.
מאחלת לך ולכלבים המקסימים שלך רק אושר ועושר.


----------



## wild orchid (16/6/12)

חמודה שלי, אל תרדי נמוך יותר ממה שכבר ירדתם. 
זה לא מוסיף לכם כבוד. כ

אדם שמתנגד למוסד נישואין ומוצא את כל הטקס עליו חלמת ופינטזת מגיל 0 מגוחך להחריד, אין לי כל קשר לפורום ואני לא מתחרה פה על שום דבר. אין לי כל קשר לזוג המדובר, והניסיון שלך לטעון שאני ויממימה אותו אדם הוא איך אומר זאת בעדינות... מפגר. כל אדם בר דעת ישים לב שהכתיבה ואופן הביטוי שלי שונה. מה גם, להבדיל מיממה אני הרבה הרבה פחות סבלנית לאנשים טיפשים ורמאים, אני בטוחה שגם את שמת לב לזה. 

אז מה כן? אני לא סובלת צבועים ופה אתם נכנסים לתמונה. חבר שלך עשה פה דרמה היסטרית על כלום בזמן שאתם הולכים ומנסים לזכות ברמייה. שום תקנון ושום בטיח, הוא מעניין לי את החלק האחורי של הגוף שלי. יש הבדל בין לפרסם בפורומים שיש תחרות ולהזמין אנשים להביע את דעתם לבין לבוא ולתת קישור להודעה ***שלכם*** ולהתחנן שאנשים יצביעו ***לכם***. זו רמאות איך שלא תסובבי את זה. בתכלס? אתם לא הראשונים שעושים את זה. בכל תחרות כזו יש איזה חכמולוג שחושב שהוא זה שידפוק את המערכת. אני בדרך כלל לא מתייחסת לרמאים פטאתיים כאלה אך כאמור כבר, אני שונאית צבועים. ואילו חברך היקר לא היה מתאמץ כל כך להפיל מתחרה אחר, כנראה שגם אתם הייתם עוברים את זה בשלום. למזלכם הרע חפרתם בור לעצמכם ועכשיו את מתפתלת כמו תולעת בניסיון לצאת בסדר.


----------



## ימיממה (16/6/12)

אני חושבת שאת מתבלבלת... 
לי אין בעיה להפסיד...

זה שטויות, רק תחרות תמונות, ואני חושבת שניצחתם... שיהיה לכם בכיף.

אני לא הגבתי, ואין לי בעיה עם הפרסום שלכם בפורומים אחרים.

אם הייתי פעילה בעוד פורומיים כנראה שהייתי מבקשת מהם להצביע 

הנחתי שאת מדברת אלי בגלל שהזכרת את הכלבות


----------



## wild orchid (16/6/12)

היא חיה בסרט שאני ואת זה אותו אדם בניק אחר, 
בדיוק כמו שהחבר שלה חי בסרט שאת ורעות זה אותו אדם בניק אחר. 


(ואם כבר, הם לא פעילים באף פורום בו הם העלו את הבקשות, מה שהופך אותם לפטאתיים עוד יותר).


----------



## חניתה דרלינג (16/6/12)

צודקת כל כך!


----------



## inbarush19 (16/6/12)

וואו איזה סיפור!!


----------



## Lim3 (17/6/12)




----------



## אביעד ג1976 (17/6/12)

אני לא קשור לפורום הזה אבל חייב להגיב 
יצא לי לראות כמה הודעות של "קרטמן השמן" ביוזר שלו/שלה או ביוזרים אחרים מככבות בכמה פורומים וזה די מרגיז לראות את הניצול הזה. 

מילא אם התמונה או הסיפור היו משהו אבל הם ממש לא. 

חבל שהתחרויות נמדדות על סמך קולות של אנשים ש"עושים טובה" כי הם ראו הודעה "מרגשת." בבקשה להצביע. ממש משעמם פה לאנשים מסתבר.

הנהלת תפוז, כדאי שתמצאו שיטות אחרות לתחרויות זה כי נהיה עלוב מרגע לרגע.

יום טוב.


----------



## DREAM111 (17/6/12)




----------



## ימיממה (11/6/12)

התמונה שלנו, האהבה שלנו 
בחרתי להעלות את התמונה שלי ושל בן זוגי עם כל האהבות שלנו...

אנחנו קמים איתן, אוכלים איתן, וישנים איתן.

שלוש בנות יפייפיות, איתנו מההתחלה, ונקווה שעד הסוף.


----------



## pipidi (11/6/12)




----------



## LINKING5 (11/6/12)

לנו יש חיה אחת כזאת! 
איך את מסתדרת עם כל השיער?? *3...
תמונה מהממת


----------



## ימיממה (12/6/12)

מסתדרים עם הרבה אהבה (ושואב אבק רובוטי) 
עכשיו הן מגולחות לכבוד הקיץ (חוץ מהדוג דה בורדו). 

זה כיף חיים, היה לנו עד אחד קטנטן בן 18 שהורדם עם אלציימר ועיוורון לפני כשלושה חודשים, בשיבה טובה.

אנחנו בדיונים עם האולם להביא את היפות לחתונה... נראה...

תודה על כל הפרגונים, הבנות מסמיקות!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (12/6/12)

הדוג דה בורדו מהממת! 
אגב, שאלת אוף טופיק - את מרוצה משואב האבק הרובוטי?
איזה סוג יש לך?

גם לי יש משיר שיער בבית. למעשה, אורן אומר בחיבה שיש לו שני משירי שיער בבית - אני והכלב שלנו...


----------



## Pixelss (12/6/12)

רומבה חלום חיי! 
אין ספק שרומבה זאת הקנייה הבאה שלי.
לפני שקנינו את הקיטצנאייד אני רציתי רומבה הבן זוג התעקש על הקייטצנאייד, מאז אני כל הזמן חופרת לו על רומבה.

קיבלתי פעם רומבה בהשאלה לשבוע וזה היה השבוע הטוב ביותר בבית.
הוא אומם לא שואב את הספות וכאלה אבל פשוט אין שערות על הרצפה.
בגלל השטיח שלי וגם שני החתולים כל פעם שפותחים בבית את הדלת פתאום רואים כל מיני גושי שער מתעופפים


----------



## ימיממה (12/6/12)

אני מרוצה. 
אבל- הוא לא עולה מדרגות (אפילו ממש קטנות), הוא לא עולה על שטיחים (אם הם לא צמודי קרקע)

אם יש כלבים בבית, או גברים מאד שעירים הוא נהדר!

לגבי הסוג אני לא בטוחה, אני יודעת שהוא עלה בערך 1000 ש"ח, זה בין הדגמים הזולים.


----------



## LINKING5 (12/6/12)

הביקורת שלי על הרומבה! 
לי יש את הכי פשוט ולא הPET שאומנם המיכל שלו קצת יותר קטן אבל בשונה מהPET יש לו מיכל אחד לאבק ואחד לשיערות...
אם אין לך בבית שומדבר לבן זה כיף חיים מריצה אותו וכשחוזרת הביתה נקי רק נשאר לשטוף...
ניתן להריץ פעמיים ביום ויותר ( אפשר לתכנת אותו ), אצלי יש שולחן כפרי בצבע לבן אז אני משתמשת בקיר וירטואלי שבא איתו וחוסמת את השולחן כך שהוא עובר רק על מקומות מסויימים בבית....

יחד איתו גם קנינו שואב אבק, כי לפעמים שחכת להפעיל ואת חייבת עכשיו לנקות או לחלופין לשאוב את הספות ( זה הדבר היחיד שהוא לא עושה.. )
אני רושמת את הביקורת בעין אחת פתוחה אז מתנצלת אם לא הייתי ברורה אשמח לתת תשובות


----------



## Pixelss (11/6/12)

אוי אני מאוהבת! 
קניתי אותי לגמרי עם התמונה הזאת


----------



## דניאל ואורן (11/6/12)

מדהים! 
איזה יפיפיות!  
ממיסות לגמרי!


----------



## תלאביבית9876 (11/6/12)

אתם הזוכים לדעתי 
כלבים חתיכים


----------



## shira3121 (12/6/12)




----------



## תלאביבית9876 (12/6/12)

הגבתי פה אבל משום מה התגובה נעלמה 
בכלאופן תמונה מהממת!!!


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (12/6/12)

תמונה מדהימה!!!!


----------



## NetaSher (12/6/12)

קניתם אותי


----------



## ימיממה (13/6/12)

החלטנו שאם נזכה נעשה יום צילום עם הכלבות  
למרות שעכשיו שהן מסופרות הן פחות מרשימות...

ואחת (הדוג דה בורדו מסתובבת עם תחתונים בבית..)

הדברים שאנחנו מדברים עליהם ב2 בלילה...


----------



## ימיממה (14/6/12)




----------



## ימיממה (14/6/12)

אופס. סליחה. רק ניסיתי לראות איך שמים לייק. 
אפשר למחוק


----------



## רעות12344 (14/6/12)

נשמח אם מי שהצביע לנו לפני זמן ההצבעה יצביע 
כיוון שכל מה שלפני היום לא נחשב...

תודה!
מבטיחה סיבוב על הכלבות!


----------



## ימיממה (14/6/12)

רעותי תודה! 
אבל הכלבות עדיין לא שלך!

למרות שאני מוכנה לתת לך אותך לסיבוב אם תבואי לבקר..

אגב, מתי החתונה שלכם?


----------



## חולה על אופניק (14/6/12)

חבל שאת מנסה לרמות והורסת לכולן 
זה קצת מבחיל התנהגות כזאת,
מנסה בדרכים נבזיות לנצח ע"י הצבעה לעצמך-
1.בטעות עשית לייק עם השמה ימיימה (היוזר שאיתו העלית את התמונה) ואז כשהבנת שזה מאותו היוזר שהעלה את התמונה רשמת "אופס רק בדקתי איך עושים לייק..."
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2.פתחת יוזר בשם 'רעות 12344' (נפתח לפי הכרטיס ביוני 2012....) ועשית לייק ובהודעה נפרדת ביקשת שמי שהצביע לך לפני פתיחת התחרות יצביע לךגם אחרי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









ואז כשהבנת שבטעות הגבת כ"רעות" החלפת יוזר חזרה לימיימה ושאלת את "רעות" מתי החתונה שלה ואמרת לה שהכלבים לא שלה...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



פשוט התנהגות מגעיל ופסולה
*וכל מי שמצביע לך משתף פעולה עם ניסיונות המרמה שלך..*
זה מקלקל לכולן כאן...


----------



## ימיממה (15/6/12)

אני יודעת שזה נראה ככה... 
אבל האמת שערות היא באמת חברה טובה שלי שפה בפורום, באמת שהיא פה מאז שהחלטתי להתחתן.

היא מארגנת לי את המסיבת רווקות, ולכן היא בפורום. גם לי זה נראה אפור (ההודעה) לכן הגבתי.

אם יש ספק את מוזמנת לבדוק את הפייסבוק של שתינו.

סליחה אם פגעתי.


----------



## Itai S (15/6/12)

גועל נפש,
חבל שאת לא יכולה לשחק הוגן.
מי יודע באיזה עוד יוזרים שיקריים הצבעת לעצמך.


----------



## רעות12344 (15/6/12)

אני ממש מצטעת אם הרסתי משהו 
היי אני רעות מור.

סטודנטית בת 25 במכללת אריאל.

אני חברה של בר, אני באמת מצטערת אם הגבתי בטיפשות.

אני לא רוצה להרוס להם, התמונה שלהם באמת יפיפיה.

אני באמת פה בשביל רעיונות למסיבת רווקות.

אם מישהי רוצה לשאול אותי משהו היא יכולה בפרטי או בפייסבוק.

https://www.facebook.com/reut.mor.3
הפייסבוק שלי.


----------



## כבר לא טינקרבל (15/6/12)

טוב נו ניתן לה להנות מהספק 
זה באמת נראה הזוי
ואני מצטערת אם שפטתי מהר מדי


----------



## ימיממה (15/6/12)

אני יודעת שזה נראה ככה... זה ממש מבאס אותי... 
אין לי כל כך מה לעשות בעניין...

אבל אפשר לראות שהאנשים שהצביעו אמיתיים... פעילים בתפוז חברים זמן מה...

זו באמת לא אשמתי, לא צריך לתקוף כל כך מהר...


----------



## כבר לא טינקרבל (15/6/12)

יש אנשים 
שעושים את זה בגלל זה זה היה נראה קצת חשוד
גם אם חברה שלך נתנה לך רשות לכתוב במקומה זה בסדר
לא משנה העיקר שהעניין הובהר
ובהצלחה


----------



## כבר לא טינקרבל (15/6/12)

אני מקווה שמארגני התחרות 
ישכילו לראות את העניין (שקוף עניין הרמאות)
ממש גועל נפש
חבל על כל מי שהצביע לה
והיא גם משקרת נוסף לכל במקום להודות בטעות


----------



## wild orchid (15/6/12)

וואלה? ואתה משחק הוגן? פרסום בקשה בפורומים 
שונים בניסיון נואש להביא לכם כמה לייקים נחשב למשחק הוגן? קורא סמוי אעלק... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







לא יודעת מאיפה יש לך אומץ וחוצפה לכתוב דברים כאלה כשאין לך כל הוכחה לרמאות בזמן שאתה בעצמך מרמה ובגדול.

ובינינו? אם נוציא רגע את הפרנויות וחוסר יכולת שלך להפסיד בכבוד, עם תמונה כמו שלהם, היא לא צריכה לפתוח שום ניק נוסף (וגם לא להתחנן לאנשים זרים בפורומים כמו שאתה עשית) כדי לקבל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, היא גם ככה תקבל את זה מעל ומעבר. 

אולי כדאי שתלמד להפסיד בכבוד (או לפחות לא לשחק אותה לוחם צדק כשאתה בעצמך רמאי לא קטן).


----------



## wild orchid (15/6/12)

ובנוסף עשית 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לעצמך בניק אחר בתקווה שאף 
אחד לא ידע ולא ישים לב.

אה-אה... לא יפה...


----------



## רעות12344 (14/6/12)

מהממים!


----------



## miasaf (14/6/12)




----------



## elvis18 (14/6/12)




----------



## HUMAITA תל אביב (14/6/12)




----------



## pipidi (14/6/12)

שוב, ליתר בטחון (הקודם היה לפני הזמן)


----------



## רן גוגיטסו (14/6/12)




----------



## mAmA MiSiSiPi (14/6/12)




----------



## MMA HEAVYWEIGHTS (14/6/12)




----------



## Pixelss (14/6/12)




----------



## IWC (14/6/12)

מעולה, את יפיפיה. החבר - NOT SO MUCH


----------



## שחורה2 (14/6/12)




----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (14/6/12)




----------



## פולנידה (15/6/12)




----------



## מיכלי מיקמיק (15/6/12)




----------



## Bladayada (15/6/12)




----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (15/6/12)

מדהימים


----------



## behappy (15/6/12)

מדהים!!


----------



## דבר המנחוס (15/6/12)




----------



## IMphoenix (15/6/12)

מקסימים


----------



## wild orchid (15/6/12)

הקשר ביני לבין הפורום אפילו לא מקרי, נכנסתי רק כי ביקשו לתת לייק למישהו אך אחרי שראיתי את התמונה הזו, אאלץ להתנצל בפני הזוג להסביר להם שיש אנשים שמגיע להם יותר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

הכלבות מדהימות!
בהצלחה!


----------



## TMB Martial Arts (16/6/12)




----------



## לירוןE (16/6/12)




----------



## Queen T (16/6/12)

מיאווווו


----------



## fightwear (16/6/12)




----------



## Lucid Nightmares (16/6/12)




----------



## kfirk1 (16/6/12)

לייק!


----------



## dekel60 (16/6/12)




----------



## funkyfun (16/6/12)

Nice pic 
I like!


----------



## gilamor50 (16/6/12)

איזו תמונה מהממת!!


----------



## פיגמליונית (16/6/12)




----------



## בייבי יי (16/6/12)




----------



## חניתה דרלינג (16/6/12)

רוצים לאמץ אותי גם?


----------



## erezbh2 (17/6/12)




----------



## DIVUNE (12/6/12)

הכי אנחנו - מפתיעים ומקוריים 
אנחנו עדי ודיויד, מתחתנים בעוד ארבעה חודשים. עדי ישראלית ודיויד אוסטרלי - ונפגשנו בכלל בניקרגואה!!! אנחנו חיים ביחד כמעט ארבע שנים (בחודש הבא חוגגים את יום השנה הרביעי). אנחנו ספונטניים, אוהבים לטייל ולהיות ביחד. התמונה שצירפנו צולמה ברגע אמת בערב חג-המולד באגם בעיירה בנדיגו שבאוסטרליה, שם מתגוררת אימו של דיויד, כשדיויד החליט להפתיע את עדי עם טבעת אירוסין. אין משהו יותר "אנחנו" מהתמונה הזאת, שמתנוססת לה כבר בכל כך הרבה מקומות בבית!

מקווים לזכות ביום הצילומים ולהנציח עוד רגעים מאושרים מחיינו המשותפים


----------



## כבר לא טינקרבל (14/6/12)




----------



## ימיממה (15/6/12)

ממש ממש יפה!

סיפור מקסים.

איפה אתם מתחתנים בארץ או באוסטרליה?


----------



## DIVUNE (16/6/12)

מתחתנים באוקטובר בארץ


----------



## dominogrose (13/6/12)

כמה אהבה... הכי חברים שיש.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אנחנו זוג שטותניקיים, אוהבים את החיים, אוהבים לעשות כיף ובלאגן.

♥


----------



## אמא בוורוד (13/6/12)




----------



## אמאמרבל (14/6/12)




----------



## mirial251 (14/6/12)




----------



## lanit (13/6/12)

כאן נמחקה הודעה 
כאן נמחקה הודעה על ידי הנהלת הפורומים


----------



## lanit (13/6/12)

כאן נמחקה הודעה 
כאן נמחקה הודעה על ידי הנהלת הפורומים


----------



## if yael then bug (14/6/12)




----------



## Russet (14/6/12)




----------



## ביישן ישן (14/6/12)




----------



## בתכנונים (14/6/12)




----------



## grosssi (14/6/12)




----------



## o m e r l e (14/6/12)

לייק 
לייקי לייקי


----------



## o m e r l e (14/6/12)

לייק  http://www.timg.co.il/tapuzforum/images/Emo45.gif


----------



## BMWE (14/6/12)




----------



## טל בדשא (14/6/12)




----------



## עיניינית (14/6/12)




----------



## lanit (13/6/12)

כאן נמחקה הודעה 
כאן נמחקה הודעה על ידי הנהלת הפורומים


----------



## zabot (14/6/12)

like


----------



## if yael then bug (14/6/12)




----------



## אורחת510 (13/6/12)

תמונה אחת שווה אלף מילים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הסיפור שלנו מאוד מעניין.... (בקרוב הקרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
התמונה הזו היא ה-תמונה שמאפיינת אותנו עד היום, לא משנה כמה תמונות עשינו, זו התמונה שתמיד תשאר במסך הראשי שבאייפון שלי ובשלו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



היא צולמה שלושה ימים אחרי שהתחלנו לצאת, כשאני (טבעונית ומשוגעת על חיות) כבר עברתי לגור אצלו עם כל החמולה שלי (שתי כלבות ושלושה חתולים).
אילן (בעלי), שאז עוד היה בחור דרום אמריקאי, הייטקיסט וחולה נקיון, במספר ימים עבר להיות חולה חיות.
בתמונה אפשר לראות את המבט הממזרי שלי שאמר "תן רק לכלבה שלי לעלות על הספה שנעשה תמונה אחת ביחד" והמבט המאוהב שלו שאומר "שהכלבה תמשיך לעלות כמה שהיא רוצה, שום דבר כבר לא משנה..."
ומאז, אילן הפך לצמחוני, אימצנו עוד שני ילדים (חתולים) והיד עוד נטויה...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



לפני שבוע בדיוק התחתנו, איזה אושר עצום... החלטנו לעשות חתונה דתית ולהפגש אך ורק בחופה (אחרי שבוע שלא היינו יחד). היה מדהים ומרגש!

ולסיכום, אנו נשמח להצטלם/לצלם את עצמנו עם כל הילדים שלנו כפי שהיה החלום שלנו שהיינו צריכים לוותר עליו בשביל החלום השני שהוא ההתרגשות העצומה שבפגישה בחופה,
או במילים אחרות, לאכול את העוגה (הטבעונית) ולהשאיר אותה שלמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 לכל מי שקרא!


----------



## אביה המואביה (13/6/12)

הסיפור שלך מקסים! 
אני מחכה לקרדיטים כבר.


----------



## כבר לא טינקרבל (14/6/12)




----------



## caspit (14/6/12)




----------



## Queen T (16/6/12)




----------



## edens song (16/6/12)

איזה חמודים אתם נראים


----------



## אורחת510 (18/6/12)

תודה לכל המצביעות!!


----------



## tomersiboni (14/6/12)

אחת התמונות.. גם מודפסת אצלי במשרד על הקיר...


----------



## tomersiboni (14/6/12)

משום מה זה עלה ללא התמונה..


----------



## limormark 4976 (14/6/12)

התמונה שמשקפת אותנו כשף וכמעסה 
אנחנו שני אנשים שעומדים על הרגליים המון רוב היום
הוא שף ואני מעסה בספא
וכזוג אנחנו תמיד    נמצאים על המיטה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



הרגליים עייפות,הגוף גמור
אז אין כמו להתכרבל במיטה ביחד רוב הזמן


----------

